# Medium sized monitor?



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I have got a 7 1/2'X2"X1 1/2' (90"X24"X18") and have planned on getting 3 red ackies for £300. Now i'm unsure. I also really like red tegus and other large monitors. and i can't choose. If you already know stuff about monitors ignore everything under this.

The good points for red ackies are:
>They are small and easy to handle and become very tame.
>Theres a good chance i can breed them and make some money.
>I can get 3 for £300 which is a good deal since they are very hard to get hold of.
>Fun to watch run around (very active)

The bad points are:
>I can only get them out one at a time so i might find it difficult taming them all.
>Can't feed them fruit/veg.
>I will need to buy another lamp

For a red tegu or other large monitor. Good points:

>look awesome
>docile and become tame quite easily
>cheaper than 3 ackies.
>I can spend more time on it.
>More fun to handle
>Can't get under furniture.

Bad points:

>Big and can be dangerous.
>hard to handle
>can bite scratch and hit ou with their tail at the same time.
>may damage furniture when taken out
>destroy their enclosure

To me they both seem pretty equal, i wish i could have both.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

If you want to get a medium size monitor or tegu a tank only 24" wide would not be wide enough, savs, would set too large to live confortably in a cage that narrow, 36" would be more suffecient, aswell as red or b/w tegus.
A columbian black&yellow tegu may be small enough for that size but they usually remain very aggressive and are most likly wild caught. A blue tegu may not get too large for that size but I still would get a wider one.



> >Can't get under furniture.


that couldnt be any more untrue, even for a full grown sav or b/w tegu. You would be suprized on the places they can fit into.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> If you want to get a medium size monitor or tegu a tank only 24" wide would not be wide enough, savs, would set too large to live confortably in a cage that narrow, 36" would be more suffecient, aswell as red or b/w tegus.
> A columbian black&yellow tegu may be small enough for that size but they usually remain very aggressive and are most likly wild caught. A blue tegu may not get too large for that size but I still would get a wider one.
> 
> 
> ...


 yes you are right. It would be unfair to keep a lizard over 24" in there. I will get the ackies. By furniture i meant my bed and sofa really. I seriously doubt a large monitor could get under there.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> The bad points are:
> >I can only get them out one at a time so i might find it difficult taming them all.


 I have never seen a mean Ackie even as a adult that has not been handled.I guess it's possible though.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> By furniture i meant my bed and sofa really. I seriously doubt a large monitor could get under there.


If your bed or sofa has atleast 3" above the floor a full grown sav or b/w tegu would be able to get under there, unless he just ate a big meal. like I said you would be suprized.

going with the ackies would be the best idea. Get some experience with them and try a larger monitor or tegu in the future.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I orignally planned on a tegu or larger monitor, but if i build a big enclosure i will have to dismantle it in only a few years when i move out. I then discovered red ackies and made up my mind again, until i saw a big tegu in the shop. I was told my tank was big enough but thats bs. I will post pics when i get them.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If you can get dumerils monitors where you are, you might want to look into them. Ackies have no personality, IMO, whereas dums actually interact with you, for the most part. Not a very large monitor and much more able to live in a 24" wide enclosure, though bigger is always better. I've got some pictures around somewhere but here's a female I had for now.










excellent animal, docile very casual, would walk under my dog, climb up my pantlegs, etc. I was bummed when she became eggbound and kicked.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

That deffinately sounds like a nice monitor, but the tank is 2' tall not wide (just found out after building it) so i need to stick to something smaller. I am sure i will like my ackies.


----------



## Ramsus (Mar 22, 2004)

I have a nile.

Oh God do not buy a nile.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Ramsus said:


> I have a nile.
> 
> Oh God do not buy a nile.


 I second that.

You might also want to look into _V.timorensis_. Never worked with them nut they're supposed to be cool.










-PK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Ramsus said:
> 
> 
> > I have a nile.
> ...


 is that the spotted tree monitor? I posted another thread a while ago about them. Ye they sound very nice and i can get them for £300 each but they are arboral so my tank isn't suitable.

It is 8'X2'X18" (18" wide) I will get the ackies if i can, i will find out tuesday if they hav them, if not i will have to find something else...again







.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

does anyone know what the smallest tegu is? or the smallest moniter?


----------



## Ramsus (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's a pick of my Nile just for fun.

He loves to swim in the bathtub.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> does anyone know what the smallest tegu is? or the smallest moniter?


 ackies only gt about 2' which is small for a monitor. There are smaller ones but they are very rare. Ackies seem to be the best available.


----------

